
Ask HN: What language do you like to see compiling into WebAssembly? - sendilkumarn
WebAssembly gives you an entirely new perspective for writing applications. What language do you like to see compiled into WebAssembly and Why? If it is already compiling into WebAssembly what is your favourite feature in it.
======
pmontra
Anything with a garbage collector. I don't want to manage memory manually
anymore.

But why are you asking?

~~~
sendilkumarn
What if a tool does memory management?

To understand what is the general opinion and who wants to use it.

------
amirouche
Scheme, there chibi-scheme that compiles to wasm. My favorite feature is that
it is very easy to express (html (code "in s-expr")). On the bad side, the
interaction with JavaScript side is kind of pain. I did not figure out (nor
tried whatsoever) to create a (general?) message passing kind of facility,
that would allow me to do both DOM manipulation and XHR.

------
billconan
QBasic, it was part of my childhood memories, I want it to have a new life.

~~~
echeese
You could use DOSBox for that:
[https://archive.org/details/msdos_qbasic_megapack](https://archive.org/details/msdos_qbasic_megapack)

------
zzo38computer
WebAssembly with macros.

